# Blagdon Water Gardens



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Went into Blagdon Water Gardens yesterday and was very impressed with the range of animals they have in stock - much more than just corns/royals which is all garden shops with a reptile section normally stock. Only one snake looked a bit odd - a male carpet - his head loked kind of dusty, almost like retained shed, and he was quite pale... so perhaps getting ready to shed, not sure.

Their frozen food prices were really good.

Has anyone ever bought any animals from them? And if so what condition were they in? 

I vaguely remember seeing something about some of their animals maybe having mites but I'm not sure... and the majority of them looked fine to me...


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

We like Blagdon Garden Centre, I suppose we go there three or four times a year. Generally it is very very good, but once we went there and they had a very poorly snake and could not seem bothered about it when I mentioned it to them. On returning there some time later that member of Staff was not there and everything since has seemed fine.

Keep an eye out though for the Cat sized Rat which runs wild there - he is huge, I think he must help himself to the odd Carp to get that big.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

kato said:


> We like Blagdon Garden Centre, I suppose we go there three or four times a year. Generally it is very very good, but once we went there and they had a very poorly snake and could not seem bothered about it when I mentioned it to them. On returning there some time later that member of Staff was not there and everything since has seemed fine.
> 
> Keep an eye out though for the Cat sized Rat which runs wild there - he is huge, I think he must help himself to the odd Carp to get that big.


 Well yeah I've had a run in with that thing:gasp: Like a fluff ball X Pit bull:lol2:


----------



## blagdon (Mar 26, 2010)

*cat sized rat*

The cat sized rat is a cat, we had a feral population on the land surrounding a couple of years ago which developed a taste for fish. She is like a pitbull though!
Thanks for the great comments i will pass on to the staff, Andy (fulltime supervisor), Helen (Tuesday's) and Josie (Saturdays).

Brian


----------



## char_cfc (Apr 9, 2009)

I always get my live food from there. Always in great condition and have some good offers most of the time. Staff are always friendly.. They need to hide there tree frogs though because everytime i go in there i want one lol :flrt: Wish someone would buy there adult beardies.. they look like they've had a rough life n need some love n attention! Ohh n they stock rankin's which is greaaaat!


----------

